# tactic of catching fish



## clownfish88 (Apr 7, 2007)

Because there is a need of shifting the fish to another tank, but i encounter a problem of catching the fish. so all bro and sis, can share ur idea of catching the fish like seting trap and etc.

Thank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You might want to wait until midnight where the fish are usually quiet. At this time, it'll be easier to catch the fish.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

What about a fish trap? Just stick food in the fish trap and wait.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I use egg crate(well thats what we call it in OZ)to fence off half the tank, that way if I have to move LR or coral I only stuff up half my tank.
I'll take some pic of my organised chaos as I'm about to remove a Luna Wrasse.
Rob.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I didn't use my plan of attack, was worried about shifting the Live Rock around so I got the smallest of fish hooks, squashed down the barb and put a bit of Krill on it. BAM!, 5 seconds latter the wrasse is in the bucket of water waiting to go back to where I got him about 2 years ago and 5 inches smaller.
the funny thing is now hes out all the other fish are picking at the rocks together calmly...I guess the big bad boss is gone.
Rob.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

While the cat's away...


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I was just going to mention the use of tiny fish hooks until someone beat me to it. Only problem with that method is the possibility of getting the wrong one.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I was worried an another would take it but the wrasse is such a Guts, the other fish didn't see it happen...lucky, thankfuly.
Rob.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry clownfish88, this was what I use to corale the fish to one end of the tank then net them.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

As an added FYI, in the States we also call that egg crate. It is sold in home improvement stores as a light diffuser for 4x2 flouro fixtures like in an office setting.


----------

